# أريد المشورة بأنشاء شركه للطاقه الشمسيه بمصر جزاكم الله كل خير



## hassan2hassan (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي النيه لانشاء شركة خاصه بمنتجات الطاقه الشمسيه بمصر ويكون لها شقين شق تجاري من حيث الادوات المستخدمة عامة بالمجال ...الالواح والكنترولر ..والانفيرتر وخلافه 
والشق الاخر هو شق التركيبات ...والمشاريع .
نرجو المساهمه بالاراء والخبرات في هذا المجال وخاصه بمصر .
علما باني بحاجه الي مهندس متخصص لادارة الشركة باذن الله تعالي .
وقد سافرت الي الصين وحضرت معرض بهذا الخصوص وهناك اتصالات مع العديد من الشركات بهذا الخصوص 

نرجو الرد او مراسلتي علي xxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxx
الرد يكون عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة فقط
إدارة الملتقى


----------



## د حسين (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الأخ العزيز
توكل على الله وأتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## jomma (5 نوفمبر 2012)

التكلفة قد تكون عالية نسبيا، عليك ان تحدد المستهدفين بالمشروع، والقيام بدراسة جدوى، يجب ان تكون كلفة امتلاك هذه الأنظمة معقولة بالنسبة للمواطن، بعدها توكل على الله وبالتوفيق.


----------



## عمرو 2 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا من اكثر السعداء بهذة الفكرة . و لو انى كان لى حلم يراودنى وهو انشاء محطة كبيرة فى الصعيد تعمل ب stirling engine solar dish اى الاطباق الشمسية . هذا مجال واعد ونحن نرى الان استثمارات مغربية وجزائرية على مستوى عالى فى انشاء مثل هذة المحطات بالاستعانة بألمانيا . نحن فى مصر نمتلك كل مقومات هذا المشروع ( شمس تكاد تكون دائمة وخاصة فى الجنوب , ارض , الشبكة الموحدة , التكنولوجيا كعاداتنا ( السيئة ) سنستوردها عن طريق شركة اجنبية لاقامة المشروع , ينقصنا فقط الارادة والتنفيذ ) مع العلم ان استخدام محركات سترلنج فى الطاقة الشمسية ذو كفاءة عالية جدا تصل لاكثر من 3 اضعاف الخلايا الشمسية .شاهد هذا الفيديو:
Stirling Dish 500MW solar power plant - YouTube


----------



## Abdulraoof (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق أخي العزيز... فهذا المجال له مستقبل واعد وامل كبير ويزيد من ذلك الوعي الحكومي لبعض الدول في الشرق الأوسط.
إذا كنت تنوي التصنيع محلياً فهذا بيكون مشروع كبير, حط بعتبارك من وين وكيف بتجيب او تستخرج المواد الخام, والمكائن والالات المصنعة للخلايا و الألواح, مثل مكائن الصهر والسحب والقطع والطباعة والافران واللحام والضغط وما الى ذلك من مراحل عديدة لا تخلو ايضا من تقنية اليد العاملة... بما انك سافرت للصين اعتقد انك عرفت ان معظم مكائن المصانع هنا هي تصنيع أوروبي وخاصة الماني ما عدا بعض المصانع اللي تصنع مكائنها بنفسها ولها تقنيتها وتكنولوجيتها الخاصة. أيضا لابد من معرفة حجم السوق في مصر ومدى توسعه وسياسة الحكومة المحلية تجاه هذا المجال من دعم و معونات, تسهيلات, تعويضات, احتكار للكهرباء المحلية امكانية بيع الكهرباء الفائضة........ الخ 
اما اذا كان توريد منتجات فهذي حاجة ثانية... الله يوفقك

تحياتي...


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يوفقك ويفتح لك أبواب الرزق


----------



## hassan2hassan (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير ...وشكرا للردود وللتشجيع الذي وجده منكم سواء معنويا أو فنيا ...وقريبا ان شاء الله يتم الانشاء ...ويشرفنا بكل تاكيد التعاون الفني ...وشتي انواع التعاون مع اي من الاعضاء ...بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد.المصري (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق أخي ان شاء الله

و تأكد ان مشروعك سينجح اذا التزمت بنصيحة دكتور جمعة 



jomma قال:


> التكلفة قد تكون عالية نسبيا، عليك ان تحدد المستهدفين بالمشروع، والقيام بدراسة جدوى، يجب ان تكون كلفة امتلاك هذه الأنظمة معقولة بالنسبة للمواطن، بعدها توكل على الله وبالتوفيق.


----------



## sayedsarhan (12 نوفمبر 2012)

توكل على الله وابدا المشروع ففى مصر هناك مشاكل متوقعه قادمه مع الكهرباء
ولاكن حدد هدفك انهى نوع من الخلايا الشمسيه الصبغيه ولا السيلكون ولا الحراريه ولا هتشتغل على تقنيه الملح المصهور ولا ايه
كل طريقه من دول ليها مميزات وعيوب ونصيحتى ليك هنا فى مصر ابدا ب الخلايا الصبغيه 
وبلاش تحدد مجال شركتك ب الخلايا الشمسيه بس طالما عندك المنظومه كامله من انفرتر وغيره صنع توربينات الرياح فهى تصنيعها سهل وكمان سرعات الرياح فى مصر كويسه
وممكن تضيف السخانات الشمسيه فهى سهله جداا
المهم تبدا علىى بركه الله وربنا يوفقك 
ولما تحتاج اى ماشوره اخواتك هنا فى الملتقى دايما موجودين


----------



## حاتم زكي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

hassan2hassan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لدي النيه لانشاء شركة خاصه بمنتجات الطاقه الشمسيه بمصر ويكون لها شقين شق تجاري من حيث الادوات المستخدمة عامة بالمجال ...الالواح والكنترولر ..والانفيرتر وخلافه
> والشق الاخر هو شق التركيبات ...والمشاريع .
> نرجو المساهمه بالاراء والخبرات في هذا المجال وخاصه بمصر .
> ...






أرجو مراسلتى للتعاون فى هذا المشروع
حاتم


----------



## saifing (21 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللهاخي الكريمان مهتم جدا بهذا المجال و اريد ان اعمل في هذا المجال و اتماني من الله ان تمد يد العون لي ببعض المعلومات للانشاء مشروع مصغر يعمل في الطاقة الشمسية ان اسمي مهندس سيفولو مش مشكله نتحدث في الهاتف ان من مصر بتحديد من مدينة الغردقة .ان في انتظار ردكسيف


----------



## saifing (22 مارس 2013)

hassan2hassan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لدي النيه لانشاء شركة خاصه بمنتجات الطاقه الشمسيه بمصر ويكون لها شقين شق تجاري من حيث الادوات المستخدمة عامة بالمجال ...الالواح والكنترولر ..والانفيرتر وخلافه والشق الاخر هو شق التركيبات ...والمشاريع .نرجو المساهمه بالاراء والخبرات في هذا المجال وخاصه بمصر .علما باني بحاجه الي مهندس متخصص لادارة الشركة باذن الله تعالي .وقد سافرت الي الصين وحضرت معرض بهذا الخصوص وهناك اتصالات مع العديد من الشركات بهذا الخصوص نرجو الرد او مراسلتي علي xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxالرد يكون عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة فقطإدارة الملتقى


السلام عليكم و رحمة اللهاخي الكريم ان مهتم جدا بهذا المجال و اريد ان اعمل في هذا المجال و اتماني من الله ان تمد يد العون لي ببعض المعلومات للانشاء مشروع مصغر يعمل في الطاقة الشمسية ان اسمي مهندس سيف ولو مش مشكله نتحدث في الهاتف ان من مصر بتحديد من مدينة الغردقة .ان في انتظار ردكسيف


----------

